#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-24
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong, maclin hey, do you guys want to participate in some Classroom QA sessions starting 1 hour later?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, participate as listener?
<JackYu> that's great.
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yep.
<ypwong> JackYu, are you in hotel?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, which channel?
<smartboyhw> Go to #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat.
<smartboyhw> It starts at 14:30 UTC.
<JackYu> ypwong, yes, after trying 3 hotels...
<smartboyhw> JackYu, :O
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<JackYu> smartboyhw, thanks.
<ypwong> JackYu, sorry to hear that.. so hard to book?
<JackYu> ypwong, might because this rain in Beijing.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, we have not stopped rain here in HK during daytime.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, really? seems everywhere in China.... Changsha was also.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, heh
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yeah, the typhoon didn't go to HK?
<ypwong> i heard no.1 hoisted last friday/saturday
<smartboyhw> We have that stupid tropical cyclone few days ago. ypwong we only got a No.3 signal.
<ypwong> too bad there's no No.8 today otherwise a free day off
<smartboyhw> ypwong, heh heh heh
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I have to take that stupid TSA.
<smartboyhw> Today and tmr.
<ypwong> which subject?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, Chinese today, Maths and English tmr.
<ypwong> I didn't have TSA for these subjects, I remember there were only TSA for chemistry or physics
<smartboyhw> ypwong, eh? We don't have these....
<ypwong> I forget the full name of TSA
<smartboyhw> Territory-wide System assessment
<ypwong> oh
<smartboyhw> ypwong, it's a new thing starting from 2006
<ypwong> different thing
<ypwong> I thought it was called  teacher something assessment in my time
<smartboyhw> ypwong, teacher assessment!? LO
<smartboyhw> L
<ypwong> can't recall what the 2nd word was
 * smartboyhw does have good results in science subjects, IIRC>
<ypwong> something like doing experiments in laboratory and teachers marks the scores
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ...
<ypwong> is the TSA a city-wide test?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yes. Pri 3, Pri 6 and Sec 3.
<ypwong> all students in HK take it at the same time?
<ypwong> ic
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yeah.
<ypwong> so that decides your fate of next year
<ypwong> isn't it?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, no it doesn't. It doesn't affect anything (but for our school, it is a factor for next year's Chinese classwork)
<ypwong> chinese was my worst subject, lol
<smartboyhw> ypwong, me too!
<maclin> hey, smartboyhw, thanks for your information. I just see the chat,  the session begin?
<smartboyhw> maclin, within 10 min.
<maclin> ok, tks
<Wiky> ！
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-25
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, 有看过   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Backgrounds 吗？
<JackYu> 没有仔细看过
<ypwong> JackYu, 需要翻译呢
<ypwong> 能搞定吗
<JackYu> 我在打包更新的packages，freeflying 说不符合要求，我用debdiff重做了，等他看看
<JackYu> 这个内容倒不多，应该可以
<ypwong> JackYu, 怎么不合要求？
<JackYu> 我是直接diff的
<ypwong> 是以前说的还是最近说？
<JackYu> 以前说过了。。。这次忘了:)
<ypwong> 按道理现在不用 debdiff 呢
<JackYu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue 这上面是这么说的
<ypwong> 好吧，他要求就按他方法好了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-26
<smartboyhw> Guys: The Kylin Alpha 1 builds are up in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/297/builds
<ypwong> gogogo
<smartboyhw> ypwong, hey, I respinned Kylin to make it appear on Alpha 1 page:)
<smartboyhw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/297/builds
<ypwong> I have to update my image right?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yes ofc.
<ypwong> zsync'ing
<smartboyhw> LOL.:P
<smartboyhw> ypwong, which testcase will you work on?>
 * smartboyhw shall work on others:)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, i won't personally
<ypwong> I suppose maclin, et al will do
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you mean for the Kylin Office's hard-core computers?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ...
<smartboyhw> ypwong, tell them on the forums please:)
<ypwong> i like email that's more lightweight
<smartboyhw> ypwong, eh but most of the community lives on the forums...
<smartboyhw> The Kubuntu Alphas haven't been respinned (archive problems) so have time test Kylin.
<ypwong> people who help likely also on mailing list
<smartboyhw> ypwong, maling list?
<ypwong> ubuntukylin-members
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ah that. I will tell them.
<ypwong> you will? cool then i hold off sending
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you send then:P
<ypwong> oh JackYu is here
<ypwong> JackYu,  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/297/builds
<JackYu> I see.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, ypwong, thanks.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I am supposed to testing it, then the Kubuntu guys tell me to fix debian/copyright files, damn.
<JackYu> :)
<JackYu> thanks. I will ask other guys to test it.
<ypwong> JackYu, 那5个包已 upload 了？
<ypwong> 什么状况呢
<JackYu> 是的，
<JackYu> 但还没有release。。。
<ypwong> freeflyi1g sponsor吗？
<smartboyhw> ypwong, JackYu it probably is stuck because release team blocked it for alpha 1.
<ypwong> alright that make sense
<smartboyhw> ypwong, JackYu you can ask the release team to lift the blocking and let these 5 packages go through, but you will need another respin (sigh)
<ypwong> let JackYu decide :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I just can't seem to get fcitx working in Dash.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, again?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, again.
<ypwong> that sucks
<smartboyhw> It works OK on gedit.
<smartboyhw> Is there a pre-existing bug of this problem so I can report it?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yes it is
<ypwong> hold on
<ypwong> smartboyhw, 983254
<smartboyhw> ypwong, alright.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, do you have ubuntu 13.10 alpha handy, just for  cross check?
<ypwong> not uK
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yes.
<smartboyhw> happily:)
<smartboyhw> You mean, run fcitx in Ubuntu 13.10?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yep
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I will try to run through other application tests for uK first.
<smartboyhw> ypwong, only the fcitx fail for uK. Now booting the Ubuntu 13.10.
<ypwong> that's interesting
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yeah. Other applications worked flawlessly.
<smartboyhw> ypwong, albeit, try making it work for HK next time :P
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I have to install fcitx on Ubuntu right?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yes please
<smartboyhw> ypwong, do I have to install anything in Ubuntu atop of fcitx?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, nope, just turn on the input method in language settings
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ? still can't make it work (at all)
<smartboyhw> Trying in local computer.
<ypwong> everywhere or just  dash?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, everywhere.
<smartboyhw> ypwong, forget it, I know the problem now.
<ypwong> logout and re-login?
<JackYu> I will ask the release team.
<smartboyhw> ypwong, no luck....
<smartboyhw> You should try it yourself actually, I don't know the proper way to set it up
<smartboyhw> JackYu, after it moves to -release I would kick another rebuild.
<smartboyhw> And BTW, fcitx doesn't work for me in Dash:P
<smartboyhw> Hey maclin start testing:)
<smartboyhw> And BTW, can you confirm that fcitx doesn't work in the dash (again?)
<maclin> hi, smartboyhw, I am doing that
<smartboyhw> maclin, thanks:)
<maclin> I see your bug report
<smartboyhw> maclin, cheers:)
<freeflyi1g> ypwong: :)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, ok, thanks for trying
<ypwong> freeflyi1g, 你来围观啊
<smartboyhw> ypwong, JackYu maclin I want to seek some advice. Have a read of http://people.ubuntu.com/~smartboyhw/Ubuntu_ISO_Testing_CLASSROOM.pdf and see if you don't understand anything:)
<ypwong> freeflyi1g, do you have problem with fcitx in dash on 13.10?
 * ypwong reads 
<maclin> tks, smartboyhw, i will read it.
<maclin> the fcitx works well in i386 image
<smartboyhw> Maybe human stupidness from me:P
<maclin> i am trying  it in amd64
<smartboyhw> JackYu, when do you sleep?
<smartboyhw> And if you are sleep, maclin or ypwong or me can do the job:)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, very clear
<smartboyhw> ypwong, \o/
<smartboyhw> Good then:)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, I'm not sure. maybe 2 am...
<smartboyhw> JackYu, eh? By 2 am he would have certainly done it already.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, that's would be great... I am just worry about that.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, heck, ypwong doesn't seem to have the access rights to respin...
<smartboyhw> JackYu, eh, if you are too worry, I will wake up at 7:00 a.m. tmr morning to respin.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, thanks, if needed:)
<JackYu> ypwong, you can join ubuntukylin release team to get that rights:)
<JackYu> ypwong, it's https://launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-release-team
<freeflyi1g> ypwong: I'm not on 13.10 yet
<ypwong> JackYu, guess you just added me :)
<ypwong> freeflyi1g, 不可能
<ypwong> you always use the latest and greatest
<JackYu> ypwong,  seems that it's a Moderated Team, I added you just now.
<freeflyi1g> ypwong: why not
<ypwong> smartboyhw, how long does it take to build image? half an hour?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I think so.
<smartboyhw> Shouldn't take two hours:)
<ypwong> got it
<freeflyi1g> ypwong: about to release?
<smartboyhw> freeflyi1g, tmr.
<smartboyhw> We have to respin soon actually...
<ypwong> yeah tmr alpha 1
<freeflyi1g> what does tmr stand for?
<smartboyhw> freeflyi1g, tomorrow:P
<freeflyi1g> smartboyhw: got it, thanks :)
<smartboyhw> Wow, since when did you guys got a council? You should really opt for making the council an official Ubuntu one and can approve people to actual memberships:p
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ^
<ypwong> smartboyhw, interesting that you ask this question, it's just been under planning
<ypwong> good timing
<smartboyhw> ypwong, well, actually it's because I looked at your LP page;P
<ypwong> oh
<ypwong> well
<ypwong> I'll put the plan on wiki
<ypwong> hmm, why tty-wqy-microhei is in build-dep of chinese-calendar
<ypwong> freeflyi1g, do you know ? ^^
<smartboyhw> ypwong, if one build-dep exists, it MUST have some reasons.
<smartboyhw> :P
<ypwong> it's so weird
<smartboyhw> ypwong, meh, how come the chinese-calendar buildlog is so short?
<smartboyhw> I package KDE SC apps, and they are filled with lintian warnings or missing files or wrong symbols...
<ypwong> smartboyhw, it's just a simple application
<ypwong> oh my god
<ypwong> typo in changelog :P
<smartboyhw> ypwong, heck, you guys don't know the complicatedness of the packaging I do:P
<smartboyhw> ypwong, typo is OK.
<ypwong> ok?
<smartboyhw> That's 100 time less worse than what my packaging mistakes do.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, oh well, that doesn't mean it's okay
<ypwong> just less not-okay :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yeah.
<ypwong> freeflying didn't put effort in making their packages in good shape, haha :P
<freeflyi1g> ypwong: frankly, I didn't
<ypwong> motu :)
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<maclin> i am back
<ypwong> maclin, 五个包已经发布了，需要 respin image 吗？
<maclin> 最好重新生成一次镜像吧
<smartboyhw> +1
<maclin> 我还不清楚这个需要多长时间？
<ypwong> 快的话半个小时
<maclin> 那就重新来一次吧，是不是request a rebuild就可以？
<ypwong> maclin, yes, 你有权限？
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you have, I have, maclin has
<smartboyhw> :P
<ypwong> great
<maclin> 有，我试试吧:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, we are respinning.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, great:)
<ypwong> maclin, JackYu: 收否翻译还没更新？
<ypwong> 是否
<maclin> 好像没有
<maclin> image is ready
<JackYu> ok
<JackYu> please check if these 15 bugs are fixed:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+milestone/alpha-1
<ypwong> 用不到 30 分钟
<ypwong> JackYu, nice
<maclin> ypwong, smartboyhw, can you test the amd64 image? I am downloading i386.
<smartboyhw> maclin, I'm about to get asleeeeeeeeeeeeep.
<freeflyi1g> smartboyhw: :)
<maclin> yes, it is time for sleep. tmr is ok:P
<maclin> I will check the fcitx bug on amd64 tmr
<smartboyhw> I will come back tmr, no worries:)
<maclin> tks, good night!
<maclin> Jack, ypwong，怎么感觉包没有更新啊，plymouth显示还是13.04,壁纸也还没有换
<smartboyhw> maclin, JackYu ypwong that's a fail:P
<JackYu> 是吗？
<JackYu> 那我再build一次？
<maclin> smartboyhw, 可能是主题包的bug，关于对话框中是换过来了
<JackYu> 是不是刚才release还没生效，我们就respin了。
<JackYu> 我再build一次，然后再测
<maclin> 浏览器也没有换过来
<JackYu> 浏览器默认是装两个
<JackYu> 默认还是firxfox
<maclin> 默认也没找到chromium
<suiang> \(^o^)/~
<maclin> 等rebuild完了我再测试
<JackYu> 恩，除非更新没有生效
<smartboyhw> maclin, JackYu you guys are switching to Chromium that early?
<JackYu> not really. we just add it as candidate
<JackYu> maclin, I'm downloading... and will go to sleep a awhile:)
<maclin> 两次镜像没有区别……
<JackYu> ...
<JackYu> 那说明没有生效
<ypwong> I think I should kick off a rebuild to hopefully get the new packages
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-27
<maclin> ypwong, the 20130626.3 image is quite diff with 20130626.2, maybe the packages have been updated. I am syncing.
<maclin> ypwong，我已经测了i386的镜像，基本上都更新过来了，等会儿我们再针对bug list进行更详细的测试
<smartboyhw> Hey maclin maclin ypwong
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yes man
<maclin> hi, smartboyhw
<maclin> ypwong,我们这边测试64位的镜像时发现在台式机上正常，但是在jiaowen的一台HP笔记本上出现了很奇怪的现象，启动菜单变成grub菜单的样式，而且有一项：“OEM install (for manufacturers)”
<smartboyhw> maclin, did jiaowenli pressed any button at the initial boot screen? (i.e. the human icon = keyboard screen)
<maclin> no,boot with no button pressed.  Does that have effect with boot option?
<maclin> 这个机器进入live模式后，dash中直接不能切换到fcitx，注销一下重新登录后就可以了
<maclin> smartboyhw,  OEM install是一个隐藏的安装选项吗？什么情况下会出现？
<smartboyhw> maclin, OEM install, it's for OEMs. What happens is that OEMs install Ubuntu to the computer and they can install whatever they want. Then they use a special program to shut down.
<smartboyhw> The computer is shipped to user
<smartboyhw> And the user feels it's a completely new experience!
<maclin> This is the first time I see the menu. Why does it appear now?
<smartboyhw> maclin, that's weird though. It shouldn't only appear on zhaowenli's computer.
<smartboyhw> ypwong, how did the council-membership spec go?
<ypwong> i remember i saw oem install before, but i don't do installation that much so can't remember how it comes up
<ypwong> smartboyhw, under planning
<ypwong> maclin, that screen always appear?
<ypwong> 是每次启动都出现？
<maclin> yes
<ypwong> maclin, 能进系统吗
<maclin> 可以进Live模式试用，无法安装
<ypwong> maclin, 好奇怪呢
<shi> 有人再啊
<ypwong> @_@
<maclin> 是的，这个机器比较诡异
<shi> qylin下个版本什么计划啊
<shi> 开发什么特色软件？
<ypwong> 这个得要 jack 老大回答
 * ypwong 去开个会
<shi> 你们是开发者吗
<shi> 计划应该出来了吧
<shi> 好期待啊
<maclin> shi,你对哪方面的开发感兴趣？
<shi> 我喜欢qt
<shi> 才++
<shi> c++
<shi> 你们
<shi> 呢
<shi> 我很想知道qylin能不能打通和腾讯的关系，搞个qq啊，qq太烦人了
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you guys made the Alpha1 release notes yet?
<smartboyhw> And also, it's time for you guys to test upgrades.
<smartboyhw> :p
<smartboyhw> maclin, do you guys want upgrade testcases?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, oh yeah, we should need upgrade testcase
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you want me to add?
<smartboyhw> maclin, ^
<ypwong> smartboyhw, perhaps we can add later
<smartboyhw> ypwong, for Alpha 2 perhaps:)
<ypwong> yeah
<ypwong> no hurry
<ypwong> not sure about release notes, when jackyu online can ask him
<ypwong> just don't want to duplicate the effort if he has already done that
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<maclin1> smartboyhw,  yes, we need upgrade testcase.
<smartboyhw> maclin1, sure. I will add it AFTER alpha 1 releases.
<maclin1> great, we will add and update  testcases for our feature applicantions.
<smartboyhw> maclin1, great:)
<maclin1> what do you think about the current testcases in UbuntuKylin?
<maclin1> I want to say that how to improve them, just as ypwong said  we don't duplicate the effort:)
<smartboyhw> maclin1, if you have spare, have a chat with balloons on #ubuntu-quality. He's Canonical's Ubuntu Community Quality Coordinator, and he is much better than me:)
<maclin> smartboyhw, that is good, i will firstly arrange our problems and plans. then choose a time to discuss with him and you:)
<smartboyhw> maclin, :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I think I found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/1310-alpha-1-ReleaseNote
<JackYu> smartboyhw, did ubuntu release team announce the Alpha 1?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, not yet!!!!!!
<JackYu> why?
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu hasn't finished testing, and Lubuntu is clearly having some issues with some iamges
<JackYu> wow...
<JackYu> UK is ready for this release. But we still have much work to do:)
<JackYu> for the next A1/B1....
<smartboyhw> JackYu, yeah sure.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, next A2/B1 you mean?
<JackYu> Alpha2, Beta1, BetaFinal, Release....
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-28
<smartboyhw> ypwong, maclin1 so, how are you guys after Alpha 1 release?
<maclin1> smartboyhw, we are continuely going on with the development of feature applications and arrange the plan of translations as well as QA work.  Many things need to do to catch up with the A2 point.
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ping ping
<ypwong> smartboyhw, pong
<smartboyhw> ypwong, who's Xiaojun Ma? Do you know him?
<smartboyhw> Not maclin
<ypwong> smartboyhw, i know him
<ypwong> what's up
<smartboyhw> ypwong, is he a Canonical employee?
<ypwong> no
<smartboyhw> ypwong, oh interesting.
<ypwong> oh why
<smartboyhw> He's annoying our -devel mailing lists and different platforms for strong affirmating for MIr
<ypwong> that's his style
<ypwong> I already get used to that
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-30
<Noskcaj> Can someone help making https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/testdrive/lp-fix-ubuntukylin-1170617 work
<smartboyhw> maclin2, <Noskcaj> Can someone help making https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/testdrive/lp-fix-ubuntukylin-1170617 work
<smartboyhw> :P Help me :P
<Noskcaj> other than a fix in the doc files and re-basing (i've requested a merge for that smartboyhw), we're out of ides
<Noskcaj> *ideas
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, the problem is that both Testdrive maintainers JUST IGNORE US.
<Noskcaj> yep
<smartboyhw> I'm thinking to tell balloons to directly contact them.
<Noskcaj> and now that kirkland is at canonical again, they don't have an excuse
<Noskcaj> maybe if we went to other canonical guys?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, kirkland is back at Canonical again?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i think so, i saw it on planet ubuntu last month
<maclin> smartboyhw, I am  trying  it.
<maclin> smartboyhw, what is your problem?
<maclin> smartboyhw, I have just installed python-distutils-extra. Now I can build and install your code. How to check right or not?
<Noskcaj> maclin, just run the setup.py file. testdrive-gtk won't open and running it from terminal giver the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5812963/
<maclin> ok, i will try it
<maclin> Noskcaj, I found testdrive-gtk not work and give an different error:  testdrivegtk.testdrivegtkconfig.project_path_not_found
<maclin> testdrive works well
<maclin> I am checking the testdrive-gtk error...
<maclin> Noskcaj,this is my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813208/,  I wonder wether  I take the right way and catch your step?
<Noskcaj> what command did you run?
<Noskcaj> and would you mind running it with -v to enable debug
<maclin> python  setup.py build and then python setup.py install
<maclin> then i run testdrive-gtk in the bin directory
<Noskcaj> ok. could you tun "testdrive-gtk" as a command from terminal
<maclin> yep, but  error is the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813208/
<Noskcaj> ok
<maclin> Noskcaj, the testdrive works well here. What is the correct result if the testdrive-gtk works?
<Noskcaj> maclin, it should open, with the addition of kylin
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, the problem is that the build won't refresh the data file.
<smartboyhw> And it will fail to launch.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, since you understand the problem. any idea how to make a fix?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no.
<Noskcaj> then back to pinging kirkland and roaxsoax
<maclin> smartboyhw, I tried your testdrive branch, and I encountered the same error of  you. Then i replace the error code :self.self.chk_flavor_ubuntukylin = self.builder.get_object("chk_flavor_ubuntukylin") with chk_flavor_ubuntukylin = self.builder.get_object("chk_flavor_lubuntu"), then the error disappeared, but expected things not happen...
<smartboyhw> maclin, of course:P
<maclin> smartboyhw, these codes just create UI component , if i replace the connection , the UI will display as expected?
<smartboyhw> maclin, the problem is: I created the UI. however the UI files aren't replaced during build.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-06-23
<happyaron> JackYu: 你们那有没有个叫 Chen Baozi 的人？
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/~baozich
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-06-29
<njin> hi guys, which is the name for the pylymouth kylin theme package ?
<njin> JackYu, hi, can you tell me the name for the plymouth theme package '
<njin> ?
<JackYu> njin, hi, it's ubuntukylin-theme
<njin> ok, thanks, i want to open a report for the fact that it don't present the box to enter the security key
<njin> starting a lvm enchrypted sistem
<njin> best regards
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-22
<dupingping> awesome notes editor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntusticky/files/ubuntu-sticky-trial_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/download
<dupingping> awesome notes editor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntusticky/files/ubuntu-sticky-trial_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/download
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-24
<penghuan> happyaron,ypwong 优客助手电话会议是３点开吗
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-06-23
<ponchale> Hi people someone connected?
<ponchale> I have one question for the developers ok Ukui
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-06-24
<handsome_feng> Hi, ponchale
<ponchale> hi
<ponchale> feng how are you doing?
<handsome_feng> I'm fine, thank you, :) and what's your question?
<ponchale> We are thinking of developing a distribution using LFS and we would like to know if we can use Ukui as a base for a new desktop that promotes convergence between desktop and mobile or reach an alliance between both projects.
<ponchale> Our system will also be available for mobiles and tablets using pine64 hardware or a Chinese manufacturer. We are a non-profit organization and we would like to know what we can do to work together.
<ponchale> We develop the Midori Browser and other projects
<handsome_feng> Could you show me the homepage of your organization? and we plan to start tablet mode development in August, maybe then we can work together
<ponchale> astian.org
<ponchale> but is construction
<ponchale> we would like to join the project, host the project or find a way to work together but discuss it now if you allow me
<handsome_feng> Is there a more detailed description? Have you already started on this project? How many people are on your team now? Is there a designer? Sorry, we have no experience working with other open source teams either. :/
<ponchale> the project is called AstianOS before it was based on Nemo Mobile but after Mozilla discontinued we decided to migrate it and continue its legacy and thus support WebApps and base them on Linux From Scratch, and support desktop, tablets and mobile, by far time we are looking for a different desktop than KDE, Gnome, Mate etc to carry out our development and that there is a convergence
<ponchale> Astian is a foundation dedicated to the development of free software and technologies 100% we have a lot of experience leading open source and free software projects, we develop the Midori Browser project, that browser is very famous, and if we have designers
<handsome_feng> So I think what we can do is help you guys port ukui to AstianOS ?
<ponchale> or we can unite work teams and unite efforts
<ponchale> There are many advantages with the union, Ukui grew more and would leave China and impact America and Europe, being more relevant and we could build and / or unify an ecosystem together, creating an OS from 0
<handsome_feng> emmm, our main goal is to develop Ubuntu Kylin and improve its experience on desktop and tablet and now we have limited manpower, so I don't really think we have the energy to get involved in other open source projects. However, if you have a specific need, you can let me know and we'll do our best to help you. Also, I'll pass on today's conversation to the leader, and I'll let you know if we have any
<handsome_feng> other comments. so, could you give me your email address?
<ponchale> sure alfonso.hernandez@astian.org
<ponchale> I am not asking you to help us make the Ukui port to AstianOS I am asking that if there is a possibility we unite our teams and efforts.
<handsome_feng> I know, I just don't think we have the energy/capacity to work on such a great project at the moment, the only thing we can probably do is the port thing ....Sorry ( and also sorry for my poor english, constructing a sentence of this length was challenging for me. )
<ponchale> calm down, there's no problem, I am looking forward to the message from the project leader, if we do not see how to work together, the least I would like to do is a fork, but well I suppose we can speak productively
<ponchale> thanks for your words.
<handsome_feng> Thanks for your understanding, and stay in touch. :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-06-25
<ponchale> handsome_feng hi how are you doing? tell me what did the development leader say?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-06-26
<ponchale> Hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-06-28
<handsome_feng> Hi, ponchale, our leader's opinion is the same as mine, at the moment we are mainly focused on developing UKUI, so you can fork our project and then if you have any question, we can discuss it together.
